# Hello from Victoria, B.C.



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been sailing and racing sailboats for 40 years. 
My wife and I have just recently purchased a C&C 32. My wife is new to sailing but has a lot of experience on the water those other type of boats.:hammer 
We are moored in Tsehum Harbour and try to get out as much as possible. Since I am the only crew and my wife is the skipper we, for the most part, just putter about the Sidney Basin, Satelite Channel and Haro Strait.
Over the winter I plan on racing the boat and getting it ready for the 2012 cruising season.

Peter&Denise


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome! Always good to see another BC'er on the board.

Nice boat, nice area. You've got a lot of awesome weekend getaway destination near you, so be sure to do some exploring. For warmer water swimming in summer head north, as so many others do!


----------



## Jd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow Victorian (alas without a boat)


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canuck, from a prairie pirate.

I have always liked the older C&Cs. I have sailed a 32, nice boat.

You might think about getting the admiral some sailing lessons for Christmas. Have two competent sailors on boat makes for a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## Blakleys (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome! I am new to sailing also, but love being on a boat. Have fun with the winter racing!
Tanya


----------



## pbpg (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome! The water up BC way looks fantastic! Awe inspiring kind of place!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome to SN! We get over to Haro once in awhile, give us a shout if you see us.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Greetings from another Tsehum resident C&C'er


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Well that's quite the invite and thank you everyone.
We stole, er, rather bought the boat this summer. 
I too have always liked C&C's as they are built like a tank. The deck has a balsa core but the hull is good old solid tupperware. It was a one owner, local boat, that the fellow had spent years setting up for his retirement, but sadly his health failed him and he had no choice but to sell it.
For the last 15 years or so it has sat pretty much unused at Royal Victoria Yacht Club. His son would take it out racing occasionally but that was it.
It has a brand new 3cyl. Yanmar, two mains, 5 head sails, a spinniker and a genniker. It had an old radar which I have already removed, and a Garmin chartplotter that I am having some trouble with.
It was last surveyed in 09'. Not that that means anything as anyone can be a boat surveyor, but that's a whole nother website right there.
I just replumbed and replaced the old head and replaced all the propane stuff up to the appliance. I also seviced all the through hulls. Eventually I am going to do away with the propane system and install an alcohol stove as propane scares the hell out of me.
We have had it out a few times and other than the Garmin not showing any detail, ie; Nav. markers, depth, etc. I have not found any thing wrong with it. 
The previous owner kept all the literature on everything and was very maticulous about maintenance.
I have been in contact with the Canoe Bay Sailing Club and will be out for a race this Sunday. If the weather man is correct we are also going out on it today but it is pretty foggy here in town. I can hear fog horns while I type.
As far as the admiral goes I still reserve the right to a mutiny and can turn on the auto-helm. Ha Ha!
Nice boat jrd22 I really like those cruisers and I will keep an eye out for you.
Where abouts are you moored PaulinVictoria. It would be nice to hook up and go for a sail. It's always better when you can pace yourself with someone else. 
I am also looking for some crew for the up coming racing season. I have not been able to pop the shoot yet as my wife is still learning the ropes, so to speak. It would be nice to have someone who also knows what they're doing and put the boat through it's paces.
Anyway enough said.

Peter&Denise


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like a fine tub. We're up at Westport.
Not sure if racing against you is a good idea, I think you have a little bit of an advantage (like 8ft of it!), although I guess you could try to keep up 
I might be interested in doing some crewing over the winter, although you're looking for someone that knows what they're doing so that pretty much rules me out. Not sure how often I could/would crew though, on the nice days I have a boat that also needs using 
Anyway, always happy to hook up for a sail, whether it's arranged or we just happen to be going in the same direction out there. We are usually pretty easy to spot, we're the orange one going round in circles.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Paul,
I tried to pm you but the website won't let me until I have 15 posts.
I wasn't challenging you to a race as much as I was hoping to get together for an afternoon sail, and I don't know....maybe stop for lunch at Sidney spit or something. We are heading out for a race with the club today but keep in touch you never know when we will be out there. Our sail number is 29719 and our boat is named Timara. I monitor ch.16 all the time. Give us a call.

Peter&Denise


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Should be a fun race, gale warning in effect at the moment!
Will look out for you on the water, I try to get out as much as possible.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Paul,

After getting the crap pounded out of us we broke some gear on the main and the had to withdraw.
It was blowing 20 knots steady, gusting to 35. 
On the VHF we could hear someone in trouble out in Haro Strait where it was blowing 50 knots+.
When we turned around three other boats retired and followed us in.
There,s always next weekend.

Peter&Denise


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, we were doing a beach clean-up near the SNSYC this morning, and someone helping out (they missed their departure) told us the racing out of there had been called off in the end. Sounds like it was pretty interesting.


----------



## smp (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice boat!
And I love the west coast! Hello from Toronto


----------

